# linux und c++

## FirechilD

moin,

kennt einer nen feines buch mit dem ich programmieren in c++ unter linux von grund auf lernen kann, hab zwar ein paar vorkenntnisse durch schule in c, aber da lern ich nicht wirklich was ^^

bye

----------

## Gekko

Ich hab mir das Buch

"Praktische C++ Programmierung" vom O'Reilly Verlag besorgt.

Ist nett geschrieben mit Übungsaufgaben usw, und zwar so, dass man es auch kapiert.

----------

## FirechilD

k, werd ich mich mal nach umgucken.

ist das für c++ unter linux oder generell c++?

----------

## Gekko

Meinst Du so lustige Sachen wie unter [1]?

[1] http://pronix.de/modules/C/linux/

Ist generell eher allgemein gehalten das Buch, allerdings sollte man wenigstens das dort behandelte beherrschen, bevor man sich "grösseren" Dingen widmet.

Was möchtest Du überhaupt programmieren? Hast Du auch den Google diesbezüglich schonmal angeworfen? Hast auf Amazon und dergleichen schonmal geschaut obs Literatur gibt?

Auf der Pronix Seite hast du übrigens nette Rezessionen zu diversen Büchern, sollte ergo dessen schonmal eine gute Anlaufstellen sein.

----------

## FirechilD

also als absolutes fernziehl hab ich mir mal vorgenommen ein rpg wie zB secret of mana (das lief auf dem snes  :Very Happy: ) zu programmieren, aber mit so feinen sachen wie opengl und netzwerksupport usw.  :Wink: 

da ich unter linux noch nicht wirklich programmiert habe (wenn amn das was wir in der schule machen so nennen darf *g*) bzw. anuch nicht wirklich so intern über linux bescheid weiß hab ich angenommen das es schon irgendwie anders als unter win ist ^^

wenn nicht, ok - werd ich mir erstmal allgemeinwissen darüber zurechtsammeln und fertig  :Wink: 

und bei google oder so wollt ich eigentlich erst später suchen, da ich es immernoch besser finde sich mit leuten zu unterhalten die wissen (oder auch nicht  :Razz: ) wovon sie reden und ich nicht 1mio texte lesen muss ala "das buch ist gut also kauf es" ^^

----------

## Gekko

Da hast Dir ja ein grosses Ziel ausgesucht *gg*

Ich denk auch dass es besser wäre mal zuerst zu lernen wie wo was man mit C++ so alles machen kann.

Desweiteren empfehle ich Dir einen Besuch in einem grossen Fachliteraturladen. Ich mach das immer so, dass ich mir zuerst einen ganzen Packen Bücher hole, sie im Laden direkt überfliege, um sie anschliessen auszusortieren.

Jeder hat halt seine eigenen Vorstellungen von Büchern, und nicht jeder findet dies oder jenes für einen selbst als vorteilhaft.

----------

## FirechilD

jo oki, dann guck ich mal nach dem buch und schau dann weiter  :Wink: 

----------

## DarKRaveR

Um da mal einzuhacken:

Also, bevor Du Dir Systemspezifisches anschaust würde ich erstmal ISO-C++ als Ziel setzen, denn das ist relativ platformumabhängig. Danach kannst Dir mal Posix-Interfaces anschauen und dann den noch spezielleren part ....  :Very Happy:  .

Wenn Du Dir ISO-C++ vornimmst dann lerne gleich wie das mit dem Objektmodell ist, die Macht des Overloading,  Exceptions (ich sach nur, returns -1 on error   :Laughing:  ), die STL, generell Template Klassen, Iteratoren, den ganzen Zucker also.

----------

## Decker

 *DarKRaveR wrote:*   

> würde ich erstmal ISO-C++ als Ziel setzen

 

Waas? ISO C++?? Wie kannst du nur? Ich nehme lieber ANSI C++   :Laughing:   :Wink: 

Ich glaube, was FirechilD meint, ist: Wie man speziell in Linux all die schönen libs und tools (die gcc, automake, lint) einsetzt.

Unter Windows hat man da Visual Studio, .Net und gut ist. Da geht vieles auf Knopfdruck.

Oder irre ich mich da, FirechilD ?

----------

## Radiohead-79

Ansi C Bibel: The C Programming Language (Brian W. Kernighan, Dennis Ritchie)

C++ Bibel: Die C++ Programmiersprache (Bjarne Stroustrup)

----------

## trapperjohn

Und immer wieder gern: http://www.terrashop.de/

Da gibts ältere Auflagen oder B-Ware zu sehr günstigen Preisen.

----------

## DarKRaveR

 *Radiohead-79 wrote:*   

> Ansi C Bibel: The C Programming Language (Brian W. Kernighan, Dennis Ritchie)
> 
> C++ Bibel: Die C++ Programmiersprache (Bjarne Stroustrup)

 

Irgendwie kommen mir die doch bekannt vor *ins Regal schau*

 :Shocked: 

----------

## FirechilD

jop, eigentlich schon decker.

windoof halt ich spätestens ab der nächsten version für ziemlich unbrauchbar - was man da so bei heise liesst ist echt nich so der hammer was die da reinbauen wollen ^^

EDIT: wo liegt eigentlich der unterschied zwischen ISO und ANSI C/C++?

ich meine die begriffe sagen mir was, aber in bezug auf programmierung nicht  :Wink: 

----------

## Starfox

c++ entwicklung unter linux

guckst du hier:

http://www.cpp-entwicklung.de

da steht der ganze Text online!

----------

## FirechilD

? die bieten das buch für 44euro an und stellen es trotzdem komplett online? - sicher das das nicht nur auszüge sind?

----------

## Decker

 *FirechilD wrote:*   

> ? die bieten das buch für 44euro an und stellen es trotzdem komplett online? - sicher das das nicht nur auszüge sind?

 

Wieso nicht?  Sieht für mich ziemlich vollständig aus. Jedoch finde ich, dass das Buch einige Themen zu oberflächlich behandelt.

Für Java gibt es übrigens auch ein aktuelles Buch, das man online lesen kann.

Zw. ISO und ANSI C++ gibt es keinen Unterschied. ANSI ist das "American National Standards Institute" und ISO (International Organization for Standardization) C++ ist ein Standard, der besagt dass der Code plattformunabhängig ist.

Was das nächste Windows angeht, so beruht die allgemeine Panikmache wohl auf der Angst vor großen Neuerungen/Veränderungen.

Erstens kann man es abschalten (Ob's in der Übernächsten noch geht, steht in den Sternen). Zweitens hat Linus selbst gesagt, dass er nichts gegen Digital Rights Management im Kernel einzuwenden hat.

----------

## FirechilD

hm...

najut, dann kauf ich mir wohl eins der genannten bücher und les das eine da online ^^

un das mit dem windows, die wollen doch so ne art viren protection da rein bauen, die die virensicherheit bzw. einbruchsicherheit ins system erschweren soll. bin ich nicht wirklich mit einverstanden ^^

allein schon der patch für den blaster hat mir nen netraffic beschert das ich mit ping 200 - 300 gezockt hab  :Wink: 

naja, meine ansicht halt ^^

----------

